# Dungeon Browser



## Leisertot666 (11. März 2011)

Hi Leutz...
Mich würd mal interessieren ob jemand weiß (woher auch immer?^^)ob bei Rift auch ein Dungeonbrowser System wie bei WOW kommt?
Das fänd ich persönlich echt Klasse.
Jau mit questen und Risse schließen usw levelt man auch,ich weiß^^.

Mfg und thx im vorraus....


----------



## Alpax (11. März 2011)

Hoffentlich nicht ... das ist eines der Dinge die mich an WoW am meisten gestört haben


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Es wird keinen Random-Dungeon-Finder geben, eher etwas in Richtung Schlachtzugsbrowser bekannt aus WoW.
Dungeon auswählen, sehen wer da hin will und eventuell einladen. Zumindest hab ich es so in Erinnerung


----------



## ichigoleader (11. März 2011)

Ich fänds auch ziemlich bescheiden wenn Rift einen Dungeon-Browser bekommen würde.
Dann würde dort womöglich auch so eine Ego, Allesmeins-Stimmung Herrschen wie in WoW.
Jetzt ist es noch schön persönlich und man spricht sich in Ini's mit Charakter-Namen an
und nicht wie in WoW: Heiler mach mal oder DD tu mal da CC'n.


----------



## Freakypriest (11. März 2011)

Ich bin auch strikt gegen einen Dungeonbrower, dadurch wird viel zu sehr die anonymität gefördert.<BR>Und momentan habe ich keine Probleme gruppen zu finden Heal oder DD, zum Dungeon hingeportet wird man auch schon automatisch sobald der erste vor ort ist das reicht mir voll und ganz aus.


----------



## Type your name here (11. März 2011)

Nein Dungeonbrowser niemals...genauso wenig wie dps meter und alle den scheiß.

Wenn du nen Db haben willst ---->WoW

weil sich jeder idiot für die ini per dungeonbowser anmelden kann, ich such lieber im chat direkt nach leuten


----------



## arenasturm (11. März 2011)

bloss net,der hat wow endgültig versaut...
btw ausserdem macht es atm richtig spaß gruppen zusammenzustellen per tradechannel


----------



## Mahoni-chan (11. März 2011)

Hoffentlich nicht. NOCH gibt es ein Miteinander in RIFT.
Aber auch jetzt gibt es schon wieder Spieler, welche ihren Gruppenmodi auf Privat einstellen, so dass diese nicht eingeladen werden können, wenn sie einen Questmob zuerst angeschlagen haben... finde ich persönlich sowas von asozial. Und Dungeonbrowser sorgt nur vermehrt für anonymität, welche ein MMO einfach NICHT benötigt. Es gibt Level-Range-Chat-Kanäle, die reichen zum suchen!


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Naja Mahoni, ich hab die Gruppe auch privat stehen.
Simpler Grund: mach ich eine Instanz Gruppe auf, dann ist die auch direkt privat. Eigentlich jedes mal, wenn sie öffentlich ist, kommen Leute dazu und das Ding verwandelt sich in einen Schlachtzug. Ergo Gruppe neu machen. Und das nervt 
Aber ich lade Leute ein, wenn ich sehe sie kommen Richtung Quest-Mob. So ists ja nicht


----------



## klempner (11. März 2011)

i würde es schon gut finden wenn man ADDONS einbaut


Healbot und genauso wie Deadly Boss mode

DB würde Rift komplett versauen...


kenn man aus woW ----> EGO LOOTER


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

klempner schrieb:


> i würde es schon gut finden wenn man ADDONS einbaut
> 
> 
> Healbot und genauso wie Deadly Boss mode



Mehr Freiheit beiim Interface brauchen keine Addons und Deadly Boss Mods wären der Tod des PvEs.
Der Anspruch des PvEs liegt nicht daran Bildschirm Warnungen zu verfolgen oder auf Signaltöne zu reagieren (das können Affen auch  ), sondern darin auf das, was im Spiel passiert zu reagieren. Ich möchte keine Timer die mir sagen "in 5 Sekunden musst du dich bewegen!" sondern ich möpchte sehen, dass dort an meiner Stelle irgendwas passiert und ich da weg muss.
Boss Mods würden das PvE wieder auf Hilfs-Tools reduzieren. Also absolutes "Dagegen!".


----------



## Wiwi-chan (11. März 2011)

Ich finde es z.Z. auch sehr angenehm ohne jeglichen Add-on Schnick Schnack.
DPS-Meter führen nur wieder zu Zwangskillungen oder dergleichen. (Vllt nicht im ersten Moment, aber sowas wird sich dadurch entwickeln)
Und was DBM und ähnliches angeht kann ich Lari nur zustimmen =/

Ohne Add-ons ist das Interface auch schön entschlackt und die Perfo gleich besser^^

Irgendwie fühlt man sich dadurch auch freier  geht mir jedenfalls so xD


----------



## JonnyBee (11. März 2011)

ich finde es sollte so wie in Aion sein. Einfach eine Liste von instanzen wo man sich dann eintragen kann. Mit Membersuche oder halt Gruppen suche. So kann man dann sehen wer in die Ini möchte, welches Level er hat oder ob schon eine Gruppe am suchen ist.. Momentan finde ich es schon anstrengend Leute zu finden weil viele Spieler in anderen Gebieten am Questen sind und sich in anderen Chat channels bewegen

zb. Wenn ich mit level 21 in das Eisengrab möchte. Queste ich ja in Steinfeld. Man muss zwangsläufig in Freimark bleiben um die unter 20er zu erreichen. weil im 20-29 chat siehts keiner und im /1er siehts von denen auch keiner. 

genau so ist das dann in der nächsten ini, wenn man die über 29er nicht im channel erreichen kann


----------



## Leisertot666 (11. März 2011)

So war das nicht gemeint.Ich wollte keine:"Was halltet ihr vom Browsersystem?" Diskusion starten.Sondern ob eins kommt oder nicht.
Und es geht doch eh schon zu wie bei wow.Dps DDs mit gutem Gear und Erfahrung für Mine gesucht! So geht es doch schon ab im Chat.Nervt mich übrigens auch mächtig an.Deswegen hab ich auch mit wow aufgehört.Gearcheck in Dala Mitte^^ usw.
Mit Dungeon Browser hat man aber ne Chance auch mal rein zu kommen in die Innis.Anmelden,rein und fertig.Klar kann man gekickt werden,aber die Chancen sind doch größer mitgenommen zu werden als wenn man erst begutäugelt wird von den Hardcore Raidleadern^^.
Mir geht es beim Browser nicht darum Items abzusahnen sondern die Innis zu sehen und zu schaffen.Allein wegen der Grafik.Finstere Tiefen zb.
Und ganz davon ab sind viele Mega Imba Gilden von WOW hier auch am Werk und fahren die gleiche Schiene wie bei WOW.
Traurig aber war.


Wenn du nen Db haben willst ---->WoW

weil sich jeder idiot für die ini per dungeonbowser anmelden kann, ich such lieber im chat direkt nach leuten
@Type your name here,Fahr mal dein Agrometer bischen runter.Mußt mich hier nicht direkt als Idiot betitteln nur weil ich nach nem DB frage und dafür bin.
Und ich komme von wow,ob ich da wieder hin gehe entscheide ich immer noch selber.^^

Ich danke allen trotzdem für die Antworten und Mühe.

mfg Der Leise


----------



## excessively (13. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Naja Mahoni, ich hab die Gruppe auch privat stehen.
> Simpler Grund: mach ich eine Instanz Gruppe auf, dann ist die auch direkt privat. Eigentlich jedes mal, wenn sie öffentlich ist, kommen Leute dazu und das Ding verwandelt sich in einen Schlachtzug. Ergo Gruppe neu machen. Und das nervt



gruppe müsstest theoretisch net neu machen, wenn sie sich in einen raid verwandelt - weil in rift geht es glückerweise auch im raid eine ini zu machen - für healer eine extreme erleichterung zwecks übersicht


----------



## Camuro (13. März 2011)

Dungeon-Browser nein danke, aber sowas...



Lari schrieb:


> Es wird keinen Random-Dungeon-Finder geben, eher etwas in Richtung Schlachtzugsbrowser bekannt aus WoW.
> Dungeon auswählen, sehen wer da hin will und eventuell einladen. Zumindest hab ich es so in Erinnerung



...fände ich ganz ok.


----------



## floppydrive (13. März 2011)

Addons, Dungeonbrowser und etc würden nur den Spaß an Rift nehmen und es am Ende zu nem Reinem Content Farm MMORPG verkommen lassen


----------



## Hellbabe (13. März 2011)

Wofür nen Dungeon Browser, einfahc im Regionalem oder Stufenchat nachfragen. Und soviele Dungeons gibts ja net^^. Aber tools im Allgemeinen braucht man net, weder als Heiler noch als sonst ne Klasse. Lernt ma ohne die Sachen zu spielen, auch wenns für die verwöhnten O.O-Kids hart wird. Es gab Zeiten, da brauchte man sowas nicht, und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, wer seinen Char beherrscht, braucht den Mist net.


----------



## wertzû (13. März 2011)

Leisertot666 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz...
> Mich würd mal interessieren ob jemand weiß (woher auch immer?^^)ob bei Rift auch ein Dungeonbrowser System wie bei WOW kommt?
> Das fänd ich persönlich echt Klasse.
> Jau mit questen und Risse schließen usw levelt man auch,ich weiß^^.
> ...



geh einfach wieder, geh...


----------



## tekkon123 (13. März 2011)

klempner schrieb:


> i würde es schon gut finden wenn man ADDONS einbaut
> 
> 
> Healbot und genauso wie Deadly Boss mode
> ...



DBM in rift?nein danke.es geht auch super ohne.gerade DBM sorgt dafür das mann sich keinen grossen kopf mehr machen muss.dann lieber lernen durch schmerz.umso schöner ist es dann,wenn der boss endlich liegt.bei wow habe ich mich immer wie ein cheater gefühlt.für jeden furz hat dir irgendein addon n tip gegeben.das will ich nicht mehr.
klasse/bosse kennenlernen und beherrschen>addons die den lernprozess unterdrücken.
zurück zu den zockerwurzeln,das ist mein traum.rift kann ihn erfüllen wenn trion weiterhin keine addons zulässt


----------



## Jesbi (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ganz stark, dass es keinerlei Add On`s in Rift geben wird.
Jeder kann sich sein Interface gestalten wie Er/Sie es möchte, dass sollte reichen,

Was nicht ganz soziales Verhalten angeht, gehe ich persönlich mal davon aus, dass sich das in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft von alleine regelt. Dann wenn der Testmonat abgelaufen ist.

Hatte bisher, zum Glück, erst einen Heiler dabei, Boss down, falscher Loot drin und aus der Gruppe.

Sollte ich, was ich kaum glaube, irgenwann wieder dass Verlangen nach DBM, GS und Dungeon Finder haben, dann aktiviere ich mein WoW Abo wieder. Aber ansonsten möchte ich sowas echt nicht in Rift haben.

mfg


----------



## JonnyBee (14. März 2011)

von mir aus klares Ja zum Dmg meter. Ist ein super tool um sich zu verbessern und um zu sehen wie gut man ist. Man kann das ja so gestalten, dass man nur sein eigenen dmg/heal output sehen kann um geflame zu vermeiden.


----------



## Launethil (14. März 2011)

Ein Dungeonfinder für Rift ist bereits seit geraumer Zeit von den Entwicklern bestätigt. Der soll auch Server-übergreifend funktionieren, wenn nötig. Aktuelleste Quelle, die ich auf die Schnelle finde:

"Although the idea seems to be unpopular (especially among the hardcore fansite representatives), Scott said that an auto-forming group finder is almost a necessity. &#8220;People love grouping, but hate to put a group together,&#8221; he said, noting that without an auto-group function, &#8220;we won't get people in there.&#8221; He reiterated their design philosophy when asked about this killing off socializing at higher levels; if it's a problem several months down the line, they'll deal with it. But as far as launch goes, a grouping tool will be necessary."

(http://rift.zam.com/story.html?story=25241)

Ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, dass sich die Pläne noch einmal ändern, dies ist aber der letzte mir bekannte Infostand.


----------



## darksilver1 (14. März 2011)

Also dmg meter gibt es schon ne ganze weile. Einmal eins von riftjunkies und dann wer Everquest 2 kennt weiß mit Sicherheit was ACT ist, dafür gibt es ne reihe von plugins für Rift. Benutze ich selber und bin schon recht erstaunt was für Unterschiede gewisse specs ausmachen.

Dungeonfinder tool kommt. Finde ich mittlerweile sehr gut. Es ist auf der guardian Seite schon recht ne pain, ne Gruppe zusammen zustellen für die ersten beiden defiant dungeons. 
Habe gestern auf die harte tour auch noch raus gefunden das es anscheinend auch noch ne Obergrenze gibt wie viele man gleichzeitig ansprechen darf via tell. Das system hat mich unterbunden für eine gewisse Zeit welche zu versenden. Ist schon lustig wenn man ne Gruppe aufstellen will.

Also alles was das vereinfacht um ne pug aufzustellen sag ich ja zu..........


----------



## Blackout1091 (14. März 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> von mir aus klares Ja zum Dmg meter. Ist ein super tool um sich zu verbessern und um zu sehen wie gut man ist. Man kann das ja so gestalten, dass man nur sein eigenen dmg/heal output sehen kann um geflame zu vermeiden.




Sehe ich auch so


----------



## JonnyBee (15. März 2011)

ich find gut das der Dungeonbrowser kommt. In den unteren bereichen ist es echt eine Qual Leute zu finden. Weil die meisten Leute schon viel weiter sind wie ich ;D
Serverübergreifend ist natürlich eine super sache. Dann klappts auch wieder mit der Ini


----------



## JonnyBee (15. März 2011)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Also dmg meter gibt es schon ne ganze weile. Einmal eins von riftjunkies und dann wer Everquest 2 kennt weiß mit Sicherheit was ACT ist, dafür gibt es ne reihe von plugins für Rift. Benutze ich selber und bin schon recht erstaunt was für Unterschiede gewisse specs ausmachen.



kannst du mal eine kurze beschreibung geben wo man das Tool bekommen kann und wie man es Installiert?


----------



## Herebos 82 (15. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich gegen irgendwelche add ons bin!

Ich bin der meinung das solche add ons das spiel an sich kaputt machen.

Wenn ich ein spiel nicht ohne add on´s spielen kann weil ich dann einen massiven nachteil hab,so wie bei wow mit dem gs oder dmg meter dann interessiert es mich nicht mehr.

Es artet doch immer wieder nur in stress aus wenn man sein durchschnitts dmg ned weiß,dann kommt wieder das geflame und am ende schalte ich frustriert den pc aus!

Ich habs in wow erlebt und hoffe das TRION abstand von solchen sachen hält!

Oder zumindest sollen sie die add on´s für rp server sperren. ich liebe das rollenspiel und will keinen stress in ini´s oder beim erze sammeln nur weil es welche gibt die alle möglichen add on´s auf dem rechner haben um alles besser und schneller machen zu können.

Für mich ist rp wie Urlaub. Im Urlaub will niemand stress sondern sich entspannen.


----------



## tekkon123 (15. März 2011)

ich will kein 2. wow.wo es nur um dps,hps,item lv,meiner ist länger als deiner und imba roxxor pro geht.das hab ich 5 jahre bei wow gehabt.
sowas zieht nur die falschen leute an.wozu penismeter?mann bekommt auch so gut mit welche talentekombination mehr macht wie die andere.
 es muss nicht immer alles auf 6 stellen hinter dem komma ausgerechnet werden.bisl selber aufpassen funzt auch.

ging vor wow ohne,geht auch jetzt ohne


----------



## Tirima (15. März 2011)

Beim Licht, nein. Bitte kein Dungeonfinder für Rift. Dies war einer der Gründe, wieso der soziale Bereich in WoW im freien Fall ist.
Es wäre unendlich Schade, wenn dies in Rift ebenfalls passieren würde.


----------



## darksilver1 (15. März 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> kannst du mal eine kurze beschreibung geben wo man das Tool bekommen kann und wie man es Installiert?



Also es gibt den parser von riftjunkies.com/combat-parser. 

Dann gibt es das tool von Everquest 2. Advanced Combat Tracker (ACT) Forums findet man bei eq2flames
Download und Plugin Seite advancedcombattracker.com
Auf eq2flames gab es auch noch links zu anderen plugins...

Dann nur noch ingame /combatlog benutzen um logfile zu erstellen.

Kann Dir nicht sagen wie das mit den tool von riftjunkies abläuft aber bei ACT läuft es so ab das man einmal den plugin von rift nehmen muß, dann noch bei import den file auswählt 
oder copy&paste macht und dann im neuen Fenster einmal auf you clickt.


----------



## Blackout1091 (15. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> wozu penismeter?mann bekommt auch so gut mit welche talentekombination mehr macht wie die andere.
> es muss nicht immer alles auf 6 stellen hinter dem komma ausgerechnet werden.bisl selber aufpassen funzt auch.
> 
> ging vor wow ohne,geht auch jetzt ohne




Aha ein Dmg-Meter dient auch dazu sich zu verbessern. Dadurch sehe ich welche Sachen ich vllt verbessern kann.
Es gibt auch gleiche Klassen mit der gleichen Kombination, wo trotzdem ein Dmg-Unterschied herrscht sei es weil der jenige Brainafk ist oder seine Klasse nicht beherrscht.
Man sollte das als Hilfe ansehen.
Was machs du denn wenn du später mit deinen Raid am Boss ganze Zeit stirbst und weiß nicht warum?
Könnte passieren..
Willste dann die Leute fragen ob sie alles richtig machen und Schaden machen? Dann sagen eh alle ja ich bin gut ich mach Schaden 

Und sein wir mal ehrlich wer ein Dmg-Meter als "Gefahr" ansieht , dass man dadurch vllt mit anderen verglichen wird und schlecht da steht..tja dann l2p 

Zu den Dungeonbrowser: Finde ich gut wie es jetzt ist braucht Rift nicht  Warum? Siehe WoW..


----------



## tekkon123 (15. März 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Aha ein Dmg-Meter dient auch dazu sich zu verbessern. Dadurch sehe ich welche Sachen ich vllt verbessern kann.
> Es gibt auch gleiche Klassen mit der gleichen Kombination, wo trotzdem ein Dmg-Unterschied herrscht sei es weil der jenige Brainafk ist oder seine Klasse nicht beherrscht.
> Man sollte das als Hilfe ansehen.
> Was machs du denn wenn du später mit deinen Raid am Boss ganze Zeit stirbst und weiß nicht warum?
> ...



das dmg meter ist keine gefahr.sondern die leute die es nutzen.
du bist das beste beispiel,kennst mich nicht aber erstmal ein saucooles l2p raushauen.
damage ist nicht das allheilmittel.die wenigsten bosskämpfe gehen schief weil irgendwo mal ein paar dps fehlen.wenn dann fehlt es am movement,am kicken von cast und am benutzen von skills die einem das leben retten.von denen gibts ja genügend.aber die machen ja keine dps.die sind useless oder?
nichts von alledem kann dir dein dmg meter beibringen.

BRAIN>ADDONS


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> ich will kein 2. wow


Dann spiel halt kein Rift...


----------



## Blackout1091 (16. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> das dmg meter ist keine gefahr.sondern die leute die es nutzen.
> du bist das beste beispiel,kennst mich nicht aber erstmal ein saucooles l2p raushauen.
> damage ist nicht das allheilmittel.die wenigsten bosskämpfe gehen schief weil irgendwo mal ein paar dps fehlen.wenn dann fehlt es am movement,am kicken von cast und am benutzen von skills die einem das leben retten.von denen gibts ja genügend.aber die machen ja keine dps.die sind useless oder?
> nichts von alledem kann dir dein dmg meter beibringen.
> ...



Zeigt ein Dmg - Meter bzw ein überarbeitetest Programm wie z.B Recount auch an..
Wer gekickt hat usw  nur zu Info


----------



## Bodensee (16. März 2011)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Ich fänds auch ziemlich bescheiden wenn Rift einen Dungeon-Browser bekommen würde.
> Dann würde dort womöglich auch so eine Ego, Allesmeins-Stimmung Herrschen wie in WoW.
> Jetzt ist es* noch* schön persönlich und man spricht sich in Ini's mit Charakter-Namen an
> und nicht wie in WoW: Heiler mach mal oder DD tu mal da CC'n.


----------



## Launethil (16. März 2011)

Der Dungeonbrowser kam auch noch einmal in einem aktuellen PAX-Interview zur Sprache -- und ist immer noch geplant. Das Tool soll allerdings vorerst nicht Server-übergreifend funktionieren und wird primär als Gruppen-Such-Tool angepriesen, nicht als reines Matchmaking für Dungeon-Runs. Mal schauen, was das genau wird.

"Initially our LFG will be single server, and we can always add cross-server if we need to. I'd like to go along with the players who favor single-server, as long as it still remains usable. Since it's easier and faster to do a single server one anyway, it's one of those cases where it's the right thing to do, so we're trying to make an LFG that does more than just take you to dungeons and make it more about getting into groups."

http://massively.joystiq.com/2011/03/15/pax-east-2011-massively-interviews-rifts-scott-hartsman-p2/


----------



## Herebos 82 (16. März 2011)

Wenn einer ned kickt hat oder sonnstige fähigkeiten ned benutzt die überlebenswichtig sind dann sollte man sich zuerst fragen warum er das ned macht!!!

Ich hab keine ahnung was das heißt ich denke mal das heißt einen zauber unterbrechen oder sowas.

Ich will damit nur sagen das es genügend spieler gibt die nichts mit solchen wörtern anfangen können und denen sollte man das zeigen und ned voraussetzen das man das aus dem ff kann!

Ich könnte mich tierisch aufregen über leute die mit fachausdrücken herumwerfen und glauben das alle  alles können und wissen. helft den leuten dan wird es auch was mit dem boss kill!!!

Genau das ist auch das problem bei wow,man muss schon fast einen kurs machen damit man überhaupt irgendwo mitgenommen wird weil erklärt wird eh nix mehr denn wenns der ned kann dann nehmen wir halt den nächsten!

Mit dungeonfinder ist es dann eskaliert, der macht ned was ich will-gekickt-hallo zum neuen usw.

DIE DIE SICH AUSKENNEN HABEN DIE PFLICHT DENN ANDEREN ZU HELFEN!


----------



## Slayed (16. März 2011)

Herebos schrieb:


> Wenn einer ned kickt hat oder sonnstige fähigkeiten ned benutzt die überlebenswichtig sind dann sollte man sich zuerst fragen warum er das ned macht!!!
> 
> Ich hab keine ahnung was das heißt ich denke mal das heißt einen zauber unterbrechen oder sowas.
> 
> ...



Seh ich geau so finds in WoW immer wieder lustig wenn der Tank ohne warten vor zum Boss rennt und sich dann fragt wieder der DD nich bei Attacke X hopst o.ä.

Aber zu viel OT!
Nu mal wieder B2T!

Ich bin auch gegen einen Dungeonbrowser so wie in WoW, dadurch geht eigentlich fast alles Hops. 
Man muss sich nur noch einloggen drückt auf Suche und Geht Afk die Nüsse baumeln lassen x_X . 

Aber wenn es so wie der Schlachtzugsbrowser wird das man dort *selbstständig *die Gruppen Member und alles sucht hab ich nich wirklich was gegen einzuwenden.

Mfg Slayed


----------



## Blackout1091 (16. März 2011)

Herebos schrieb:


> Wenn einer ned kickt hat oder sonnstige fähigkeiten ned benutzt die überlebenswichtig sind dann sollte man sich zuerst fragen warum er das ned macht!!!
> 
> Ich hab keine ahnung was das heißt ich denke mal das heißt einen zauber unterbrechen oder sowas.
> 
> DIE DIE SICH AUSKENNEN HABEN DIE PFLICHT DENN ANDEREN ZU HELFEN!



Genau so ist es..
Deswegn können dabei Addons like Recount oder so helfen , weil ich dadurch sehe, was derjenige falsch macht.

Leider ist es aber oft so , dass nicht geholfen wird


----------



## DreiHaare (16. März 2011)

Ich bin gegen jedes Addon in Rift. Wie wir wunderbar sehen können, brauchen wir in Rift auch keine. Wir kommen hervorragend ohne sie zurecht.
Ich will nicht wissen, wann jemand einen Fehler gemacht und ob ein anderer Spieler einen bestimmten Cast nicht gewirkt hat. Es interessiert mich einfach nicht. Diese Kacke hatte man in WoW und es hat das Spiel letztendlich kaputt gemacht. Ich muss nicht perfekt jedes einzelne mal, wenn ich an einem bestimmten Boss stehe, meine Rotation fahren und maximal Schaden machen. Wenn der Boss letztendlich liegt, ist mir alles Weitere scheißegal. Und wenn er nicht liegt, dann muss die Gruppe gemeinsam ergründen woran es gelegen hat.
Aber ich bin auch ausschließlich Gildenspieler. Eine random Ini oder ein random Raid kommen für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Ich spiele mit Leuten, die ich kenne und im TS wird abgesprochen wer wann was macht. Das reicht doch vollkommen, was brauche ich mehr an Infos?

Es ist ein Spiel, Leute. All die WoW´ler, die hier nach Addons schreien, damit sie mehr Schaden machen, schneller und besser heilen und aufmerksamer tanken können, haben WoW kaputt gemacht. Das soll doch bitte mit Rift nicht passieren. Wem hier Addons fehlen, sollte wieder WoW spielen.


----------



## Jesbi (16. März 2011)

Launethil schrieb:


> Das Tool soll allerdings vorerst nicht Server-übergreifend funktionieren und wird primär als Gruppen-Such-Tool angepriesen, nicht als reines Matchmaking für Dungeon-Runs. Mal schauen, was das genau wird.



Ich denke gegen sowas ist auch nichts zu sagen.
Der Dungeon Finder ist auch nichts schlechtes ansich, leider gibt es genug schräge Vögel die ihn dazu machen.

mfg


----------



## Elfenwelt (16. März 2011)

Das ist zwar schön wenn du das nicht haben möchtest, aber auch bei diesem Spiel wirst du nach einer Zeit schöne Addons bekommen wie Recount und ob du nun gecastet hast und ein Fehler gemacht hast oder nicht. Das wird niemand auf halten können genauso wenig wie bei dem WoW Spiel. Es wird noch etwas dauern aber habe schon mitbekommen das daran gearbeitet wird und die dmg geilen Spieler werden auch darauf sofort anspringen.


----------



## Rockefeller123 (17. März 2011)

Einen Dungeonbrowser wie er in WoW existiert: NEIN! Aber einen Browser der mich nur auf meinem eigenen Server suchen lässt, wer grad wo für welche Ini sucht wäre doch ok. So bleibt man auf dem Server für sich und es bleibt weiterhin persönlicher. Der Dungeonbrowser in WoW hat vieles kaputtgemacht. Da hat man einen Fehler gemacht, schwups Kick den nächsten geholt. Sowas muss nicht sein und ist meiner Ansicht nach unterste Schublade. Jeder der ein Spiel spielt tut dies weil er Spass will. Nur weil man mal was falsch macht kicken und darüber entscheiden was für andere Spass ist und kicken?
Das ist einfach nur dumm und zeugt von schlechter Erziehung.

Dmg Meter etc und all die anderen Addons sorgen nur dafür dass ihr "verlernt" euch mit dem Spiel welches Ihr spielt zubeschäftigen. Alles toll abnehmen lassen von Addons wie DBM. Auf nichts mehr selber achten - macht ja ein Addon für mich.

Manchmal glaube ich das viele WoW oder gar jetzt Rift spielen weil Sie irgendwelche Geltungsbedürfnisse kanalisieren müssen. Das eigene Ego befriedigen ...
Anstatt euch mal daran zu besinnen was ein MMO auch sein kann und sollte -> ein Spiel mit vielen anderen ZUSAMMEN! Anderen im Spiel die noch nie ein MMO gespielt haben vielleicht mal helfen. Aber das schaffen leider nur noch die wenigsten. 

Ich bin gegen jedes Addon. Addons versauen nur ein Spiel. Ich kauf mir ja auch nicht ein Strategiespiel und das erste was ich tue ist Cheatcodes raussuchen während ich installiere ... 

So es darf geflamt werden ... In diesem Sinne ... Viel Spass in Rift oder was auch immer Ihr gerne zockt


----------



## Herebos 82 (17. März 2011)

Rockefeller123 schrieb:


> Einen Dungeonbrowser wie er in WoW existiert: NEIN! Aber einen Browser der mich nur auf meinem eigenen Server suchen lässt, wer grad wo für welche Ini sucht wäre doch ok. So bleibt man auf dem Server für sich und es bleibt weiterhin persönlicher. Der Dungeonbrowser in WoW hat vieles kaputtgemacht. Da hat man einen Fehler gemacht, schwups Kick den nächsten geholt. Sowas muss nicht sein und ist meiner Ansicht nach unterste Schublade. Jeder der ein Spiel spielt tut dies weil er Spass will. Nur weil man mal was falsch macht kicken und darüber entscheiden was für andere Spass ist und kicken?
> Das ist einfach nur dumm und zeugt von schlechter Erziehung.
> 
> Dmg Meter etc und all die anderen Addons sorgen nur dafür dass ihr "verlernt" euch mit dem Spiel welches Ihr spielt zubeschäftigen. Alles toll abnehmen lassen von Addons wie DBM. Auf nichts mehr selber achten - macht ja ein Addon für mich.
> ...







Ich kann dir nur voll und ganz recht geben,und ich möchte noch dazu sagen das es eigendlich reichen würde wenn mann die add on´s für die rp server sperren könnte. 

Auf den pve servern können sie ja ruhig ihre gs und dmg zahlen um die ohren hauen.

Aus diesem grund spiele ich ja auch einem rp server wo es darum geht das man quests noch liest und sich zeit läßt. vielleicht auch in einer eigenen "altertümlichen"sprache spricht,das macht spaß und ist wie urlaub.
Wenn dann leute herum laufen die das als arbeit sehen und sich stress machen weil sie noch keinen first kill haben oder sowas dann macht das die atmosphere kaputt.

Darum mein anliegen,wenn Trion solche add on´s implementiert dann bitte nicht für rp server. denn da ist die welt noch in ordnung


----------



## Rockefeller123 (17. März 2011)

> Darum mein anliegen,wenn Trion solche add on´s implementiert dann bitte nicht für rp server. denn da ist die welt noch in ordnung



Grins  Aber man sollte da doch lieber Konsequent bleiben und dann für alle KEINE Addons zulassen!
Addons sind ja auch nicht grundlegend schlecht nur machen Sie alles unnötig leicht. Oder Sie werden wie Recount gerne zum Schwanzvergleich genutzt. Dafür waren diese Addons eigentlich auch nicht gedacht! Nur dadurch das viele diese Addons für andere Dinge missbraucht haben, haben diese Addons jetzt nunmal einen schlechten Ruf. Also Finger weg von Addons in Rift ... Es versaut euch nur alles vorallem dann wenn diese Addons in die falschen Hände geraten.


----------



## La Saint (17. März 2011)

Launethil schrieb:


> Ein Dungeonfinder für Rift ist bereits seit geraumer Zeit von den Entwicklern bestätigt. Der soll auch Server-übergreifend funktionieren, wenn nötig. Aktuelleste Quelle, die ich auf die Schnelle finde:



Warum ein Spieleentwickler hochgradig an einem serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder interessiert ist, ist leicht nachzuvollziehen. Serverübergreifende Instanzen und BGs sind nämlich eine virtuelle Serverzusammenlegung. 

Wenn man die Levelphase auch noch so auslegt, das man ohne fremde Hilfe als Solospieler hinreichend schnell auf Maxlevel kommt, dann hat man als Hersteller quasi gewonnen. Die Spieler können scharenweise abwandern, die Server können so leer sein wie eine Kiste Bier nach der Party, aber das Spiel als solches läuft trotzdem weiter. Denn der gesamte Kontent bleibt trotzdem für alle erreichbar.

Früher startete ein MMORPG mit einer verhältnismäßig kleinen Spielerzahl und diese nahm dann im Laufe der Zeit zu. Bei modernen MMORPGs wie Rift ist es genau anders herum. Die starten mit dem Maximum ihrer Spielerzahl und anschließend nimmt diese dann kontinuierlich ab um sich irgendwann einmal bei einem stabilen Wert einzupendeln. Bei so einem Ablauf wird der Hersteller früher oder später gezwungen sein die Server zusammenzulegen. Da man das aber aus diversen Gründen scheut wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, ist die virtuelle Serverzusammenlegung über Tools wie den Dungeonfinder eine absolut elegante Lösung.

Mit anderen Worten, Rift wird einen serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder bekommen. Egal, was die Community will oder ob die Welt untergeht. Diese Tools sind Bestandteil der Geschäftsidee.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## scoti (17. März 2011)

Rockefeller123 schrieb:


> Addons sind ja auch nicht grundlegend schlecht nur machen Sie alles unnötig leicht. Oder Sie werden wie Recount gerne zum Schwanzvergleich genutzt. Dafür waren diese Addons eigentlich auch nicht gedacht! de geraten.



Genau so sieht es aus! Recount ist das beste Beispiel.
Man kann Recount durchaus verwenden um eventuelle Fehlerquellen aufzudecken. Viele kennen bei Recount nur die DMG Rangliste, aber das dieses Addon einiges mehr bietet wissen viele nicht.
Ich war zu meiner aktiven wow Zeit mit einem anderen Shadow in Raids unterwegs und verglich mal den Schaden. Obwohl der andere Shadow eine bessere Ausrüstung hatte war es gerade zu erschreckend wieviel Schaden uns trennte.
In Recount kann man sich auch die gewirkten Zauber anzeigen lassen und so konnte ich dem anderen Shadow auch zeigen das er seine Prioritäten anders legen soll.
Dadurch legten wir dann beim nächsten mal die Bosse schneller und jeder war zufrieden.

Man sollte halt auch immer wenn man schon vergleicht das nicht gleich im Chat posten, sondern sich mit dem anderen in Verbindung setzten und mitteilen das da "etwas nicht stimmt".

Manche Addons sind schon hilfreich, man muß nicht alles verteufeln.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. März 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern drei Stunden lang vergeblich nach einer Gruppe für das Eisengrab gesucht habe, begrüße ich einen Dungeonbrowser mit Kusshand.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2011)

Es ist schon witzig zu beobachten, wie beim Release von Rift von "kein Komfort wie bei WoW" und "nette Community" und "zurück zu den Anfängen" geschwärmt wurde und kaum drei Wochen später bereits all das über den Haufen geworfen wird.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist schon witzig zu beobachten, wie beim Release von Rift von "kein Komfort wie bei WoW" und "nette Community" und "zurück zu den Anfängen" geschwärmt wurde und kaum drei Wochen später bereits all das über den Haufen geworfen wird.



Naja was hat man denn allen ernstes erwartet als man das Spiel gesehen b.z.w gespielt hat, eine neue Dimension an Gameplay vielleicht oder ein neues verbessertes Rad in der rießen MMO-Genre Brühe?

Ich glaube das da früher oder später noch ganz andere Sachen auf kommen werden, vielleicht z.b. die Seelenbäume die sind mir persönlich zu voll gepackt und da sind viel zu viele Sachen drin, könnte mir schon vorstellen das die irgendwann mal gestutzt werden, das geheule will ich mir jetzt gar nicht vorstellen wenn die Entwickler versuchen diese ganzen Klassen in ein anständiges PvP Balacing zu bringen..

Das Spiel ist neu und wird sich noch sehr ändern, und das ist ja auch gut so ein Spiel lebt von Veränderung und nicht vom Stillstand, manche werden das leider nie begreifen und immer auch noch in 10 Jahren der guten alten Zeit nach trauern... so ist das eben mit den Verschiedenen Geschmäckern


----------



## Mordhorst (18. März 2011)

Momentan findet man ja noch recht schnell eine Gruppe, zumindest zur Prime Time.
In ein paar Wochen, wenn ich dann meine Twinks hoch ziehe, wird das sicher anders aussehen. 
Bis dahin gibt es bestimmt eine brauchbare Lösung.

Zu AddOns: Also für das UI braucht's jetzt wirklich kein AddOn, das ist flexibel genug.
Wie es mit dem Dmg aussieht, kann man doch während der Rift-Events und im PvP in der Liste sehen, die es da gibt.

Absolute Zahlen beim Dmg, Heal oder Aggro-Aufbau wären doch wieder ein ePeen, mit denen bei Gruppensuche geprahlt
wird und die dann wieder der Maßstab für alles wären 
Eine Möglichkeit, eine Prozentuale Änderung bei neuen Items oder Spells zu erfahren, fände ich evtl. hilfreich.
Dann aber nicht als AddOn, sondern bitteschön vom Entwickler eingebaut


----------



## Ironpain (18. März 2011)

Es gibt nur ein einziges Addon was ich begrüßen würde und das wäre so etwas ähnliches wie Auctioneer.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2011)

> Das Spiel ist neu und wird sich noch sehr ändern, und das ist ja auch gut so ein Spiel lebt von Veränderung und nicht vom Stillstand, manche werden das leider nie begreifen und immer auch noch in 10 Jahren der guten alten Zeit nach trauern... so ist das eben mit den Verschiedenen Geschmäckern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht doch gar nicht um Stillstand. WoW wurde durch Leute, die Recount für ein Geschenk Gottes hielten und die Leute auf Platz 1, die sich für Gott hielten, immer weniger ertragbar. Durch den Dungeonbrowser kehrte eine Anonymität ein, durch die man als Axt durch den Wald holzen durfte, Beleidungen, Gezänk und Ninjaloot waren doch da allgegenwärtig. Wenn ich mir jetzt anschaue, dass die Community bei Rift keinen Deut besser ist als bei WoW und DANN noch Recount und der Dungeonbrowser kommen und womöglich noch die Talente entschlackt werden ... dann haben wir hier WoW 2.0 mit einer minimal anderen Geschichte und einem anderen Grafikstil und einer noch unerträglicheren Community.


----------



## Firun (18. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um Stillstand. WoW wurde durch Leute, die Recount für ein Geschenk Gottes hielten und die Leute auf Platz 1, die sich für Gott hielten, immer weniger ertragbar. Durch den Dungeonbrowser kehrte eine Anonymität ein, durch die man als Axt durch den Wald holzen durfte, Beleidungen, Gezänk und Ninjaloot waren doch da allgegenwärtig. Wenn ich mir jetzt anschaue, dass die Community bei Rift keinen Deut besser ist als bei WoW und DANN noch Recount und der Dungeonbrowser kommen und womöglich noch die Talente entschlackt werden ... dann haben wir hier WoW 2.0 mit einer minimal anderen Geschichte und einem anderen Grafikstil und einer noch unerträglicheren Community.



kann man so unterschreiben aber auch hier meine Frage war das im Vorfeld nicht schon klar ? Ich glaube schon denn ein neues Spiel mach noch lange keine neue Community.


----------



## Lari (18. März 2011)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Dungeon-Browser serverintern und einem Dungeon-Finder realmübergreifend ist euch aber schon bewusst, oder?
Und @ Addons: HdRO glaube ich hat auch eine Schnittstelle, trotzdem gibts kein Recount oder Gearscore. Es kommt immer drauf an, was Trion zulässt. Und das ist bisher noch eine Unbekannte.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Dungeon-Browser serverintern und einem Dungeon-Finder realmübergreifend ist euch aber schon bewusst, oder?
> Und @ Addons: HdRO glaube ich hat auch eine Schnittstelle, trotzdem gibts kein Recount oder Gearscore. Es kommt immer drauf an, was Trion zulässt. Und das ist bisher noch eine Unbekannte.



Was würde ein nicht-globaler Browser denn ändern? Es sind ja so gut wie alle Leute im jeweiligen Stufen-Channel. Da kann man doch super Gruppen bilden.


----------



## Lari (19. März 2011)

Anstatt mit wildfremden Leuten zusammengewürfelt zu werden immer noch die Gruppe selbst bilden, serverintern? Eventuell ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied?
In Aion klappts jedenfalls.


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja was hat man denn allen ernstes erwartet als man das Spiel gesehen b.z.w gespielt hat, eine neue Dimension an Gameplay vielleicht oder ein neues verbessertes Rad in der rießen MMO-Genre Brühe?
> 
> Ich glaube das da früher oder später noch ganz andere Sachen auf kommen werden, vielleicht z.b. die Seelenbäume die sind mir persönlich zu voll gepackt und da sind viel zu viele Sachen drin, könnte mir schon vorstellen das die irgendwann mal gestutzt werden, das geheule will ich mir jetzt gar nicht vorstellen wenn die Entwickler versuchen diese ganzen Klassen in ein anständiges PvP Balacing zu bringen..
> 
> Das Spiel ist neu und wird sich noch sehr ändern, und das ist ja auch gut so ein Spiel lebt von Veränderung und nicht vom Stillstand, manche werden das leider nie begreifen und immer auch noch in 10 Jahren der guten alten Zeit nach trauern... so ist das eben mit den Verschiedenen Geschmäckern



Was willst du denn bei den Seelenbäumen noch großartig entschlacken? Das sind doch eh nur 31 Talente und würde die Individualität in Rift sehr stark zerstören - Außerdem hieß es seitens der Entwickler, es würde kein 1vs1 PVP Balancing geben weil Rift in erster Linie ein PvE Spiel ist.


----------

